# Rim and Tire question



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

I am looking at a few different rims for the gto, the question is what is the widest rim and tire I can fit on the back of this BEAST? These stock rims gotta go. :seeya: Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

We seriously need a sticky with this information. I think EVERY gto owner hates the fact they got such skinny little tires on the back. Bigger IS better!

The widest combo I have seen that will fit is what MTI puts on their cars.

Custom Boyd Coddington 18 X 8 Front and *18 X 9 Rear* Rallye Wheels w/ 245-45-18 Front and *295-45-18 Rear* Michelin Pilot Sport Tires


----------

